# You make me want to vomit



## kyotan

大家好！

Do native speakers say "你让人觉得想吐" to say "You make me want to vomit"? (お前は気持ち悪い in Japanese.) 

There is a Chinese stalker/pervert in town and he's been bothering me over a year.
He has this mental disorder where he is unable to respect others, know what behavior is unacceptable, control his emotion or his behavior (he can harm others) or understand communication in general, including verbal communication such as metaphor, and non-verbal communication such as body language.

He will interpret politeness when being rejected as "This woman cares for me and loves me. I must intensify approaching her even more."

So I must be very cruel to hurt his feelings intentionally, be clear and on point when I send him a message to back off.

I want to say "You creep me out." (お前は気持ち悪い in Japanese.) 
In English, there is no equivalent of "気持ち悪い" which means "(The minute I see you) I want to vomit." with a hint of "I am scared of you/Don't want to get near you." as you might feel looking at a snake or a cockroach. Not about the personal hygiene as in "nasty/disgusting."

"You creep me out." is 你真的令人毛骨悚然 I think, but this sounds to me like there is more emphasis on the fear factor, but I'm not sure.

I want to stress saying "makes me want to vomit." part.

If there is a good phrase in Chinese to express this type of feeling, please let me know.

谢谢。


----------



## corner1912

“你真让人恶心/想吐/恶心想吐！(You are disgusting!)” would be fine.

I suggest you call 110 though.


----------



## SimonTsai

你這個人，我看幾次就想吐幾次！​​你這樣的行為，只會讓我反感、作嘔。​​### ### ### ### ### ###
提醒妳：雖若溫婉，對方可能誤以為妳也有意，若太強硬，不排除對方惱羞成怒，妳因而陷入危險的可能。出入親友相伴；建議報警。


----------



## kyotan

感谢两位的回复和你们的关心!


----------



## SimonTsai

Actually, I am not so sure what I would say if someone were to stalk me, because I have no such experience. Some of the expressions that I included in post #3 have been edited out, because they may not sound perfectly natural.


> "You creep me out" is 你真的令人毛骨悚然.


If someone creeps you out, he makes you nervous, uncomfortable, and slightly frightened, whereas '令人毛骨悚然' equates to 'being horrendous', which is much, much stronger and etymologically implies inspiring dread such that your hair stands on end.


----------



## albert_laosong

I think "you creep me out" is already the best sentence you can use to let him know what you feel about him, about what he did.  It doesn't just mean being scrared of him, it can also mean that you feel disgusted by what he did，that it sickens you.  So it can already accurately convey what you think of him, being afraid and feel disgusted at the same time.
Then if you want to say the same in chinese, I recommend "你这样做只能让我越来越怕你，厌恶你，而不会让我喜欢你”。
I don't think there is a set Chinese phrase that can express "you creep you out" precisely.  "你让我毛骨悚然” only conveys the feeling of fear, while "看见你就让我起鸡皮疙瘩" only conveys the feeling of disgust.

Then In comparison "you make me want to vomit" is insulting, it might not be the best choice I think.
But maybe you want to use some strong words to jolt him out of his condition of fantasizing. In this case, you may use words like "看见你我就想吐, 看见你我就觉得恶心”。
*Edit：*but mind you, the words of this sort are very insulting,  he might flip and try to hurt you, so I think if you are sure you can make him understand and stop what he is doing with these words, you can have a try, but you are strongly advised to get help from the police.


----------



## kyotan

Thank you so much again, Simon!

Thank you albert for your detailed answer and your concern!


----------



## Skatinginbc

薄舌女：「你讓我想吐。」(You make me want to vomit.)
語障者：「想吐？ 你懷了我的孩子嗎？」
心障者：「我無心害你,  你卻存心傷我。」
性變態：「你的恐懼是我的快感。」
My point: Insulting the stalker would not do you any good.


----------



## windman

you make me feel sick


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

令人作呕


----------



## kyotan

感谢各位的回复！
Thank you Skatinginbc for your concern!


----------



## YangMuye

We do not say 令人觉得想吐 unless you intend it to be taken literally.

The normal word we use to express "disgusting" is 恶心. “你真令人恶心” is fine, but I would omit the 让人/令人/让我/令我 part and just say “你真恶心”. That sounds the best to my ears. Adding 让人 or 令人 makes the utterance sound more objective and does not convey your emotions and feelings effectively. (Saying 让人觉得恶心 feels a bit like 気持ち悪く感じられる, which is not wrong, but not something you would say in such context.)

気持ち悪い is a very versatile word which covers a spectrum of different feelings. I think in this context, the adjective I would choose is “讨厌” or “烦”. This is what I would use to describe something I want to get rid of. “你很讨厌” or “你很烦” is usually enough to convey such message, but in your case, you probably need to be more explicit by saying  "请走开/请滚开" (get lost/出ていって).
Or if you feel it is too strong, you may choose something less offensive/rude: ”你很讨厌。请不要接近我。“ (Please stay away from me. 近づかないで)

If that still does not work, you probably should warn him “你再不走开，我就报警了。” (通報します)

By the way, 讨厌 or 烦 is also the word I would choose to describe insects, toads, frogs, and maybe even snakes.
They are scary, creepy, annoying or disgusting to some extent, but the main feeling you want to express here is that you want to get rid of it. (something like 苦手 or 迷惑).


----------



## Jack12345

If you want say politely, “这让我感到很不舒服。”
If you want warn him, “别再对我做这些！”
If you want to let him feel angry, “你快让我吐了， 离我远点！”
If you want abuse him, “滚远点！别让我再见到你！”


----------

